# Honda eu2000i



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

I have an older honda PP 1600 w maybe 25y old..It is been wonderful.Using it on My AC 7000 btu 120ac thats only 650w less than 6a..It really struggles to start the AC as it cycles to control temp..Surge is problem once its running loaded its just cruising..I am considering the Honda EU2000i ??? is will it handle it better..Any 2 coolers using one to to run AC about that size and are you happy.. I could go bigger if need be, But I sure like the 47 lb compared to 100 lb +..


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

I have a 2000 that I loaned my neighbor to power a small ac unit during a power outage. He said it worked, but it struggled. The 3000i would do it with no problem. One was for for sale here on the board a few days ago.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

The Honda 2000 is not enough to run a standard 13,500 BTU a/c unit on camper. I chose the Yamaha 2400is, which put out 2,000 Watts and 2400 Watts momentarily for in-rush current draw. Even at that rating, which is higher than the Honda EU2000, half of the time the Yami stalled. I then installed a soft start kit in the a/c and ever since the Yami no longer had issue everytime the compressor cycled. 
You can buy the soft start kit at Home Depot for about $20. It cost twice as much to purchase from RV parts suppliers.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I run a 10,000btu window unit from a 2000. The key is either don't use the eco-throttle setting OR simply crank the thermostat down all the way so it never cycles off. I let the compressor kick on in normal mode, then click it to eco-throttle and I make sure the thermostat is at 59. I regulate the temp in the room by cracking the door open if it gets too cold.


----------

